# My Beadology wax



## Ns1980

*My Beadology Edition wax*

Hi All

Some time ago (back end of 2012) I was chatting about the "ultimate beading wax" with Jason at D3finitive Wax. I love taking photos of water beading and loosely challenged him to make a wax with me which creates the boldest best beads. I wasn't sure he would be able to beat anything in my collection of waxes, and almost forgot about it. After this we occasionally chatted about the "ultimate beading wax", usually after I'd posted beading photos on my Instagram account, where I'd typically hashtag them with #Beadology.

However, the development was always happening and over the last year or so Jason has sent me prototype waxes - usually two pots to put head-to-head and feed back on application, durability, beading, sheeting etc.

Here is how the first batch went…

I really enjoyed the experience of testing the waxes!





*Here are my observations:*

Wax with label - applied to drivers side of bonnet, and front wing:

Colour - Cream like colour - I like it!
Scent - Very nice, similar to another DW product but I can't put my finger on it.
Texture - Firm, but becomes soft and oily upon touch.
Ease of application - It spread easily and didn't require much to be loaded onto the applicator.
Curing - I covered half a bonnet and then immediately started to remove the residue as the wax was close to drying out.
Removal - This did require a couple of 'buffs'.
Gloss - Warm, a really nice glow.
Beading - Superb and defined, very round.
Sheeting - Good, though left a few droplets behind.













Wax without label - applied to passenger side of bonnet, and front wing:

Colour - Darker but still quite neutral colour. 
Scent - Feint smell, fairly chemical.
Texture - Very firm, one of the hardest waxes I've used.
Ease of application - It spread more easily than I expected once I got it moving - and spread in a way that made thin layers quite easy to achieve.
Curing - I covered half a bonnet and then immediately started to remove the residue, but found it had dried already. I therefore applied it again in smaller patches, and immediately removed.
Removal - As long as it hadn't dried I found it easy to remove, possibly more so than the other wax.
Gloss - Very reflective, but a little 'clinical' in my opinion.
Beading - Superb and defined, very round. Slightly superior to the other wax.
Sheeting - Excellent, better than the other wax.













*Personal conclusions:*

I prefer the water behaviour of the unlabelled wax, but like the appearance of the labelled wax more. Both cured really quite quickly, but this may be down to the ambient temperature:



I loved these waxes, but felt they weren't the "ultimate beading wax" - nonetheless the trial continued.

Next followed a trial of another prototype wax
It's quite a firm wax - a bit like Synth3tic Edition. The fragrance was the typical DW scent - slightly bakewell tart. I was concerned it may not spread very well due to it's hardness, but was advised it would be fine with a damp applicator. And it was! (I prepped by claying, tar remover, then AF Rejuvenate by hand)

Here it is curing (it took 5 light swipes to cover the bonnet):



Buffing with a short nap MF was pretty much effortless as the wax went on very thinly. I probably left it a minute too long - about 4 minutes - in hindsight I'd buff sooner, or literally after application. I just got distracted by taking photo's!

After buffing:




It had a very crisp finish - almost glassy, and very sealant-esque. Whilst I love this, I would have like a shade more warmth, so the wax may be better suited to lighter colours. I bet it would look superb on white!

As always, I was keen to see what it was like when wet - so showered the bonnet with water!




Impressive to say the least - the sheeting was very good too, though I think a fresh coat of Show 3dition or 0stend0 sheets fractionally better (perhaps due to being an oilier wax).

Overnight it rained - as you would have to expect - and the morning beading was beautiful:





Conclusions:

Easier to apply than expected
Removed without trouble - but I'd always suggest a short nap MF. Didn't require a second buff.
Lovely crisp, glass like finish with sharp reflections.
Superb beading
Decent sheeting

Yet another trial, this one early this year….and we were getting close now!

Wax 1:

Colour - light amber
Scent - mango
Consistency - very soft
Ease of application - spread exceptionally easily, quite possibly the best of any wax I have experienced. 
Removal - Wax was removed after 2-3 minutes, well ahead of it drying out. It only required one pass of a regular, soft microfibre. 
Appearance - the finish was super wet, possibly wetter than Show Edition or ******* in my eyes. 
Water behaviour - Excellent





Wax 2

Colour - bright 'Audi S/RS logo' red
Scent - 'waxy' 
Consistency - firm
Ease of application - spread relatively easily, but not as easily as other mainstream D3finitive waxes. A touch easier than Synth3tic Edition. 
Removal - Wax was removed after 2-3 minutes, it had started to dry, but a very thin layer meant it was still effortless. 
Appearance - the finish was glossy, broadly similar to Duru5. 
Water behaviour - Excellent



Beading:

Wax 1 (larger jar, amber colour wax)

Beading is stronger and the panel has self cleared better than the red wax:



Wax 2 (small jar, red wax)

Really like this beading:



After this trial we'd narrowed it to some key ingredients and proportions…..so we got to what would become the final two blends…..













And some pictures from Jason:





The "Beadology" tag line stuck all through this blending process, so I decided to call the creation……

Beadology Edition!




I'm really pleased with what we've created and it really lives up to the name. What started as a challenge, became a bit of testing as part of general development, and then led into the final article!

Now I can't wait for my Cobalt Blue Aluminium pot to be ready to be filled!

And if you're wondering, it contains 63% Carnauba.....if that matters


----------



## MEH4N

So this is what you have been up to lol. 

Nice to see the build up till release.


----------



## JMorty

So much want!


----------



## JBirchy

Absolutely wonderful Nick! I'm quite partial to some beading myself so this is right up my street!


----------



## Superlander

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely wonderful Nick! I'm quite partial to some beading myself so this is right up my street!


same here, whens it for sale!!!


----------



## Superlander

Everyone at work "oh my god look at the terrible weather outside" and I'm just like "look at my bonnet, the beading is beautiful... keep it coming!" (got the parking space in sight of my desk


----------



## Ns1980

superlander said:


> same here, whens it for sale!!!


.......


----------



## Kimo

Judging by def wax Facebook soon


Looks awesome btw nick


----------



## torkertony

Excellent! A great read and cracking little project! Looking forward to its official release....


----------



## jenks

Not exactly a homebrew is it

Looks good though


----------



## Jack

Great review Nick, picks of the beading look great.

Got my name down for an aluminium jar, looking forward to getting it.


----------



## slineclean

Jack said:


> Great review Nick, picks of the beading look great.
> 
> Got my name down for an aluminium jar, looking forward to getting it.


whats the cost for the aluminium jar chap?:thumb:


----------



## slineclean

What's the durability going to be like on this Ns1980?


----------



## TT55BLK

I've put my name on the reserve list for one. Looks really nice!


----------



## Ns1980

slineclean said:


> What's the durability going to be like on this Ns1980?


I've been seeing in excess of three months


----------



## Superlander

TT55BLK said:


> I've put my name on the reserve list for one. Looks really nice!


Got a link to this?


----------



## JMorty

Really want some but canny justify it...


----------



## TT55BLK

Superlander said:


> Got a link to this?


https://www.facebook.com/BeadologyEdition

will link to the forum and then Group Buys there.


----------



## Superlander

Cheers, registered. Just awaiting approval from an admin then I'll pop myself on the list.


----------



## Ns1980

Here's a link to a video I recorded....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/htnrqncqcvkeybh/P3230923.MOV


----------



## Jack

slineclean said:


> whats the cost for the aluminium jar chap?:thumb:


There all sold, only 6 aluminium jars are being made.


----------



## bigslippy

Very impressive Nick :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

I've been very lucky to receive a pot of this today, and I can't wait to use it at the weekend. I've known about it for a while as Nick had kept me up to date with the developments as we both share a love for the beading!







The scent is sweet pineapple/fruity which is absolutely delicious!

Congratulations Nick, you've created a wonderful wax (and I've not even used it yet!) which I will thoroughly enjoy owning!

Jon


----------



## Bevvo

I'm very envious. The presentation is fantastic as always.


----------



## slineclean

Ive rang my mum this afternoon and ive had nothing delivered today so hoping to get it delivered tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## heavyd

slineclean said:


> Ive rang my mum this afternoon and ive had nothing delivered today so hoping to get it delivered tomorrow :thumb:


You must have paid for the 48hr delivery postage like I did!


----------



## gaz_vxr

Got mine today too. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## TT55BLK

Missed it . Picking up from the PO tomorrow. It looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Jack

They look good. Hopefully mine will turn up tomorrow.


----------



## heavyd

Mine arrived tofay aswell :thumb:


----------



## slineclean

still no news on mine


----------



## heavyd

slineclean said:


> still no news on mine


 From past experience, Parcelforce can sometimes deliver quite late in the day


----------



## TT55BLK

MyDW by hdrflow, on Flickr


----------

